# BNBF British Finals Pro and Amateur



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Teens

1 Justin Degutis

2 Conan Davies

3

Jamie DoRego

4 Dan Watkins

5 James Wilson

Juniors

1 Lee

Constantinou

2 Chris Poyner

3 Billy Simons

4 Harry Freeth

5

Andrew Mc Gee

Master Over 70s

1 Eric Dowey

2 Ted Clifton

3 Roger Thomas

Masters Over 60s

1 Jeff Lunn

2 John

Austin

3 David Brice

Masters Over 50s

1 Mario Watts

2

Martin Duckett

3 Rick Waters

4 Denton Wilson

5 George Kerr

Masters Over 40s

1 Jon Clarke

2 Lazaro Almenares

3 Pete

Sampson

4 Andrew Williams

5 Frank Mensah

Novice Lightweight

1 Sandor Nagy

2 Chris Constantinou

3 Gregario Arias

4 Dean

Smethurst

5 Lee Roberts

Novice Heavyweight

1 Nigel St Lewis

2 Ben Guest

3 Tomasz Korda

4 Chris Sweeney

5 Tyrone Ogedegbe

Miss Figure

1 Nina Ross

2 Lucy Oakman

3 Jo Peruzza

4

Sarah Beautyman

5 Angela Norbury

Mens Lightweight

1 Steve

Morris

2 Spencer Fuge

3 Pete MacDougall

4 Plamen Handrov

5

George Fereos

Mens Middleweight

1 Lawrence King

2 Richard

Robinson

3 Craig Chadwick

4 Carlos Barradas

5 Luke Rayner

Men Heavyweight

1 Gordon Adams

2 Sotonye Dokubu

3 Ken

Mudoola

4 David Penman

5 Aff Adbul-Salam

Miss Physique

1 Chiara D'Arcangelo

2 Nicola Joyce

3 Sarah Meek

4 Julia Rayner

5

Anna Millington

Best Wheels : Lawrence King

Best Presentation Male :

Lawrence King

Best Presentation Female : Chiara D'Arcangelo

*OVERALL MENS : LAWRENCE KING *

*Pro Card winners : *

*Lawrence King *

*Chiara D'Arcangelo *

*Nina Ross *

*Mario *

*Watts*

Mens Pro Class

1 David Kaye

2 Chris Nsubuga

3 Liam McKeon

4 David Hannah

5 Daz Cooper

BP : David

Kaye

A cracking show, with high standards across all the classes. A special well done is reserved for a couple of guys I helped out Lee who won the Juniors, Pete who placed 3rd in the light weights, and Gordy who not only won the Heavyweight class but also managed to battle it out for the overall title narrowly losing to a ripped Lawerence King.

The pro class was awesome I was particularly impressed with Liam Mckeon great muscularity, but Dave Kaye was the obvious choice in the end, with a great overall package, and a testiment to what can be achieved with hardwork and a drug free lifestyle.


----------

